# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Mi Vacuum Cleaner G9/G10

## evzone

Κάτοχος της σκούπας Mi Vacuum Cleaner G9 (https://www.mi.com/global/product/mi-vacuum-cleaner-g9/) λιγότερο από χρόνο και η μπαταρία δείχνει να μη κρατάει. Δυστυχώς το κιτ μπαταριών και δυσεύρετο είναι και ακριβό (~100ευρώ). Είναι κρίμα που η σκούπα ενώ είναι πολύ εργονομική, εύχρηστη και αποδοτική να χρειάζεται νέα μπαταρία σε λιγότερο από χρόνο και με κόστος πάνω από το μισό της αξίας της σκούπας.

Έτσι αποφάσισα να το ανοίξω μήπως αντικαταστήσω τις μπαταρίες με καινούργιες μεγαλύτερης χωρηστικότητας. Αμ δε... Παρόλο που ξεβίδωσα τις βίδες το περίβλημα είναι ερμητικά κλειστό. Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα ένα σχετικό θέμα αλλά δε δείχνει πώς άνοιξε το περίβλημα των μπαταριών. Ο σύνδεσμος είναι https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comm...acuum_cleaner/

Έχει κανείς καταφέρει να ανοίξει το κιτ μπαταριών; Το μοντέλο είναι το P2045-7S1P-BC.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δεν ανεβάζεις καμμιά φωτογραφία;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## evzone

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του battery pack

20220327_205034.jpg 
20220327_205043.jpg
20220327_205115.jpg

----------


## evzone

Και άλλη μία από το reddit που κάποιος κατάφερε να το ανοίξει:

isPmVLz.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τα επάνω στα τοξακια είναι βίδες πιρτσινια; Θεωρώ ότι ανοίγει από την άλλη πλευρά και σηκώνεται από τα πίσω μεντεσεδακια, αν ζεστάνεις λίγο στο αυλάκι γύρω που δοκιμασες με το κατσαβίδι να το ανοίξεις. Αλλά και πάλι αν το ανοίξεις , ένας χαμός γίνεται , μόνο το BMS (πλακετακι ) είναι θεριο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## evzone

Έχει 4 βίδες τύπου torx, 2 μπροστά και 2 πίσω. Αυτές βγαίνουν εύκολα. Από εκεί και πέρα τα πάντα είναι ερμητικά κλειστά, σα να μην έχουν ξεβιδωθεί οι βίδες. 

Είχα δοκιμάσει με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα αλλά φοβάμαι μη λιώσει το πλαστικό και μετά δε βγαίνει καθόλου. Επίσης υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος υπερθέρμανσης των μπαταριών. Tο BMS φαίνεται πραγματικά πολύπλοκο και άντε βγάλει άκρη αν έχει πάθει κάτι.

----------


## evzone

Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα στο Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comm...acuum_cleaner/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχει 4 βίδες τύπου torx, 2 μπροστά και 2 πίσω. Αυτές βγαίνουν εύκολα. Από εκεί και πέρα τα πάντα είναι ερμητικά κλειστά, σα να μην έχουν ξεβιδωθεί οι βίδες. 
> 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα αλλά φοβάμαι μη λιώσει το πλαστικό και μετά δε βγαίνει καθόλου. Επίσης υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος υπερθέρμανσης των μπαταριών. Tο BMS φαίνεται πραγματικά πολύπλοκο και άντε βγάλει άκρη αν έχει πάθει κάτι.


Μπαταρια.jpg
Για να βγουν τα σημεία που σημείωσα σε κύκλους , θα πρέπει με ένα αιχμηρό (πιθανά περισσότερα ταυτόχρονα αιχμηρά εργαλεία που είναι καλύτερα) , να προσπαθήσεις να ανασηκώσεις *μόνο από το κάτω καπάκι* της φωτογραφίας όσο χρειάζεται για να ξεκουμπώσουν τα δόντια από το κάτω καπάκι.

Διάβασε και τα σχόλια του παρακάτω βίντεο (οι ελπίδες να επισκευαστεί είναι το αντίθετο των "σατανικών βλέψεων" του κατασκευαστή). Από όσο κατάλαβα από τα σχόλια , δεν είναι μόνο η επισκευή της μπαταρίας , αλλά ο και ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας , αλλά και "τύπου κινητήρα" (σαν να υπονοεί ότι και αν βάλεις άλλον σχεδιασμό μπαταρίας και λογισμικού , θα βρεις πρόβλημα στην ιδιαιτερότητα κινητήρα που περιέχει) . 
Αλλά και σχολιασμοί ότι και η εταιρία έχει παραδεχτεί το λάθος της με τις σχετικές ανακλήσεις .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovQ23H1KJLA
Από τις μπαταρίες "μνήμης" , καταλήγουμε στο "αιωνία η μνήμη"  :Lol:

----------

evzone (22-05-22)

----------


## evzone

> Μπαταρια.jpg
> Για να βγουν τα σημεία που σημείωσα σε κύκλους , θα πρέπει με ένα αιχμηρό (πιθανά περισσότερα ταυτόχρονα αιχμηρά εργαλεία που είναι καλύτερα) , να προσπαθήσεις να ανασηκώσεις *μόνο από το κάτω καπάκι* της φωτογραφίας όσο χρειάζεται για να ξεκουμπώσουν τα δόντια από το κάτω καπάκι.
> 
> Διάβασε και τα σχόλια του παρακάτω βίντεο (οι ελπίδες να επισκευαστεί είναι το αντίθετο των "σατανικών βλέψεων" του κατασκευαστή). Από όσο κατάλαβα από τα σχόλια , δεν είναι μόνο η επισκευή της μπαταρίας , αλλά ο και ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας , αλλά και "τύπου κινητήρα" (σαν να υπονοεί ότι και αν βάλεις άλλον σχεδιασμό μπαταρίας και λογισμικού , θα βρεις πρόβλημα στην ιδιαιτερότητα κινητήρα που περιέχει) . 
> Αλλά και σχολιασμοί ότι και η εταιρία έχει παραδεχτεί το λάθος της με τις σχετικές ανακλήσεις .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovQ23H1KJLA
> Από τις μπαταρίες "μνήμης" , καταλήγουμε στο "αιωνία η μνήμη"


Αρκετά κατατοπιστικό το βίντεο, ευχαριστώ!!

Ήδη έχω αγοράσει 2η μπαταρία για να μπορούμε να σκουπίζουμε οπότε η εγχείριση στη παλιά θα γίνει σύντομα. Θα δοκιμάσω μήπως βγάλω άκρη με την επικοινωνία αν και δύσκολο το εγχείρημα.

----------


## evzone

Μόλις κατάφερα να ανοίξω τη μπαταρία. Ιδού η πλακέτα:

20220524_222254.jpg

Το Σ/Κ θα αρχίσουν τα πειράματα.

----------


## evzone

Έχω δημοσιεύσει πληροφορίες έπειτα από μερικά πειράματα στο παρακάτω σύνδεσμο. Απλά είναι στα Αγγλικά.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comm...eb2x&context=3

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι γίνεται με την νέα μπαταρία που λες ότι έχεις αγοράσει , παρουσιάζει και πάλι πρόβλημα και σε αυτές ? (για τυχόν άλλα προβλήματα με την επικοινωνία με τον ψηφιακό κινητήρα ) . Θα μπορούσε να γίνει τράμπα μεταξύ μπαταρίας και bms ? (ρίσκο για πείραμα , αλλά ρισκάρεις την νέα μπαταρία)

----------


## evzone

> Τι γίνεται με την νέα μπαταρία που λες ότι έχεις αγοράσει , παρουσιάζει και πάλι πρόβλημα και σε αυτές ? (για τυχόν άλλα προβλήματα με την επικοινωνία με τον ψηφιακό κινητήρα ) . Θα μπορούσε να γίνει τράμπα μεταξύ μπαταρίας και bms ? (ρίσκο για πείραμα , αλλά ρισκάρεις την νέα μπαταρία)



Η νέα μπαταρία δουλεύει μια χαρά προς το παρόν. Το ερώτημα είναι πόσο θα κρατήσει. Αν χρειάζεται κάθε χρόνο να αγοράζεις καινούργια μπαταρία τότε η σκούπα αυτή είναι ασύμφορη.

Η τράμπα στη πλακέτα δε φαίνεται δύσκολη αλλά δε τη ρισκάρω γιατί το πλαστικό περίβλημα καταστρέφεται στις άκρες για να το ανοίξεις. Σε μένα σπάσανε μερικά πλαστικά κουμπώματα αλλά ευτυχώς οι βίδες συγκρατούν όλα τα μέρη.

Τη παλιά μπαταρία την εξισορρόπησα και φαίνεται ότι επανήλθε σε κανονική λειτουργία. Τουλάχιστον κράτησε 20 λεπτά και είχε ακόμη φορτίο να δώσει ενώ πριν δε κράταγε ούτε 3. Θα χρησιμοποίησω τη παλιά να δω πόσο θα αντέξει. Έπειτα από 2 συνεχόμενες φορτίσεις-εκφορτίσεις τα στοιχεία διατηρούν μια ισορροπημένη τάση μεταξύ τους, προς το παρόν.Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι τα στοιχεία λειτουργούν μια χαρά αλλά το BMS δεν έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά του με αποτέλεσμα να βρω χαοτική διαφορά στη τάση των στοιχείων.

----------


## evzone

Και μία φωτογραφία από την εξισορρόπηση τάσης του κάθε στοιχείου:

20220527_193849.jpg

----------

Κυριακίδης (29-05-22)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι ακόμη και σε αυτές τι μπαταρίες πέρα από τις γνωστές διαδόσεις ότι μπορείς να τις αδειάζεις "με άνεση" και "χωρίς προβλήματα" , παρόλο που έχουν τις σχετικές προστασίες τους για τα κατώτερα όρια εκφόρτισης , ο χρόνος ζωής τους πέφτει ραγδαία . 
Το ότι από 3 λεπτά επανήλθαν σε 20 είναι άλλοι παράγοντες αλλά η φθορά εννοείται υπάρχει . 

Νομίζω μπορούν να έχουν περισσότερη ζωή αυτές οι μπαταρίες αν προσεχτούν στην εκφόρτιση και πέραν του ορίου κατασκευαστή , ακόμη λιγότερη εκφόρτιση δηλαδή. Ότι νομίζω ισχύει και στα ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα.
Οι βασικοί παράγοντες όμως ποιοι είναι? της μείωσης ζωής τους ? μήπως η υπερθέρμανση?

----------


## evzone

Δε περιμένω θαύματα από τις μπαταρίες. Είναι βέβαιο ότι η απόδοσή τους έχει πέσει. Αλλά το BMS δε φαίνεται να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του. Είτε πρόκειται για εξισορρόπηση τάσεων, είτε προστασία από υπερθέρμανση, υπέρταση ή υπόταση το BMS είναι υπεύθυνο για τη προστασία του συστήματος και τη μέγιστη διάρκεια ζωής. Δε νοείται σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο να χρειάζεται κανείς καινούργια μπαταρία.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Για να  " κλείσουμε "  κατά κάποιο τρόπο το θέμα αυτό θ΄ αναφέρω ότι το *B*attery*M*anangement*S*ystems λειτουργούν 
ΜΟΝΟ για τη προστασία των μπαταριών ως προς την απαιτούμενη  " *άντληση* "  τάσεως / ρεύματος και *καμία* ή *ελάχιστη* 
σχέση έχει με τη συνολική διάρκεια ζωής της που κυρίως οφείλεται σε λόγους καλής κι αξιόπιστης κατασκευής της.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

